
How to Edit Video in Blender - walterbell
http://slackermedia.info/videoBlender/
======
whizse
These video tutorials are also a good start:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjyuVPBuorqIhlqZtoIvn...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjyuVPBuorqIhlqZtoIvnAVQ3x18sNev4)

